# Compact Digital Camera



## Diego (22 May 2008)

Can anyone give me a push in the right direction - I want to buy a compact, lightweight digital camera, but I'm not sure what features I should be looking for that will make it a good one. I'm looking at a Canon Ixus 75 with 7.1 megapixels. Thanks!


----------



## tiger (22 May 2008)

The main features people look at are mega pixels (7M is good), optical zoom (x3 or more) and the lcd screen size.
Other things that might matter:
- what type of memory cards does it take & how much do they cost (if not included).
- what type of batteries, how big is the charger & adaptor (if you're travelling)
- some models are shockproof/waterproof which might be a plus.
- does it record video, what resolution (640x480, about 25-30fps with audio is good)


----------



## noname (22 May 2008)

whenever this subject comes up I always reccomend the Sony Cybershot, I got one for my better half 2 years ago (after using a friends) and I find it a great camera.


----------



## rgfuller (22 May 2008)

I've been looking into ultra-compact digital cameras and the Nikon Coolpix S210 is a nice option. 
http://www.digitalcamerareview.com/default.asp?newsID=3416&review=nikon+coolpix+s210


----------



## joeysully (22 May 2008)

i had the Ixus 75 great camera but a friend lost it grrrr 

im buying a new one soon its gonna be this one


i would go with the sony except for there card type which will only fit in sony where as the cannon used sd cards which i already have a few of. battery in the cannon is pretty good too.


----------



## Guest117 (22 May 2008)

joeysully said:


> im buying a new one soon its gonna be this one


 
I have this camera (   ) and I find it brilliant - no probs what so ever

To add to Tiger's list of features I always look for the old fashioned view finder as even the best LCD screens can be difficult to see in bright conditions


----------



## NicolaM (22 May 2008)

Hi
I have a digital IXUS 75: And I'm very sorry I bought it: the picture quality is not up to scratch at all, there is distinct pixellation visible and the fine detail just isn't good. I also found quite a time lag between pressing the shutter, and the picture being taken. It does not perform well in low light conditions either.
Not great for an expensive camera.
Ps lots of the reviews on this camera mention the nice look/styling, but in my view, if the picture quality isn't up to scratch, the camera is missing the point
Regards
Nicola


----------



## Mpsox (23 May 2008)

Got a panasonic Lumix for Mrs Sox at Christmas, 10m pixels and fantastic zoom lense with a big screen, no hesitation in recomending it


----------



## RMCF (23 May 2008)

I am also looking for a reasonably priced compact myself, and have seen some excellent deals in Currys/Jessops etc in NI and Amazon online.

I have checked out all the reviews and have my choice down to one from this list:

1) Panasonic FX55 - £130 


2) Nikon S520 - £100


3) Fujifilm F47fd - £100


4) Samsung L74 - £80


5) Samsung NV8 - £80


6) Fujifilm J10 - £92


7) Canon IXUS 70 - £115
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Canon-IXUS-...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1211539240&sr=1-1

8) Casio EX-Z75 - £75
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Casio-EX-Z7...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1211539240&sr=1-22

9) Samsung i85 - £100
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=191926791&pf_rd_i=560836

10) Pentax Optio L50 - £130
http://www.jessops.com/Store/s74550.../Pentax/Optio-L50-Digital-Camera/details.aspx


----------

